# Conservatives planning to increase earnings thresholds for family migrants- how much?



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

" We will increase the earnings thresholds for people wishing to sponsor migrants for family visas"

https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/manifesto2017/Manifesto2017.pdf, page 54.

Any idea how much?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's just a vague campaign statement, at least at this point. They've also been wanting to get net migration into the 'tens of thousands' for years and have failed quite miserably to meet that target


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Given the recent Supreme Court ruling, I'd be surprised if they did actually raise it. If they were to do it, I suspect it'll be by hundreds, maybe low thousands. It's already inaccessible to nearly 50% of the population - not that they care!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Plus they are going to increase health surcharge to £600 for migrants and £450 for students. If it's per year, it's a hefty increase from £200 and £150 respectively. 
I have no idea how much they are going to increase the current basic £18,600 income requirement. As it was set in 2012, 5 years ago, inflation alone will put it around £20,000.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Plus they are going to increase health surcharge to £600 for migrants and £450 for students. If it's per year, it's a hefty increase from £200 and £150 respectively.
> I have no idea how much they are going to increase the current basic £18,600 income requirement. As it was set in 2012, 5 years ago, inflation alone will put it around £20,000.


Where did you read about the potential increase in IHS? I'm glad we are applying for the first FLR(M) soon.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.conservatives.com/manifesto under National Health, towards the back. It may not affect you this time, but will surely catch you in 30 months.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> https://www.conservatives.com/manifesto under National Health, towards the back. It may not affect you this time, but surely catch you in 30 months.


Reads like it's per year, marvellous  But it does say for migrant workers, rather than family visas which is specified in the threshold increase. I know it could affect us in 30 months time, but better than right now as well as then!

The cost for those wanting to bring over spouses and dependents is going to be completely unattainable for some. 

There justification is hilarious, "This remains competitive compared to the costs of health insurance paid by UK nationals working or studying overseas." This might be true, but the service here is far from competitive - I studied in the US and paid about £600 for health insurance a year. I was treated like royalty whenever I had to visit the GP.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Since both migrant workers and families currently pay the same, I'd imagine £600 for all except students.
It will go down well with Daily Mail hysteria over 'health tourism'!


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Since both migrant workers and families currently pay the same, I'd imagine £600 for all except students.
> It will go down well with Daily Mail hysteria over 'health tourism'!


I agree, just trying to be optimistic!

The Daily Mail managed to spin how care for the elderly will be funded.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pricing families out is one way of reducing immigration, at the cost of upsetting a relatively small number of British citizens in cross-border relationship.
And with Brexit and closing down of Surinder Singh route, it will be a bleak future for some.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Pricing families out is one way of reducing immigration, at the cost of upsetting a relatively small number of British citizens in cross-border relationship.
> And with Brexit and closing down of Surinder Singh route, it will be a bleak future for some.


If it will only affect a relatively small number of British citizens, it seems like a pointless area to focus on. Though I don't have the numbers of how many immigrants come through this route. Fortunately, my wife and I are well placed so we shouldn't have a problem getting these visas until ILR. The thought of spending all that money is another thing entirely, but needs must.

Edit: I guess quite a few enter this route http://www.migrationobservatory.ox....tion-to-the-uk-family-unification-dependents/


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Majority of 270,000 net immigration is from outside EU. Many are students, but sizeable number are family members, but majority are from Indian subcontinent.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Majority of 270,000 net immigration is from outside EU. Many are students, but sizeable number are family members, but majority are from Indian subcontinent.


I don't know about majority: (https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...ns/migrationstatisticsquarterlyreport/feb2017)

Net long-term international migration was estimated to be +273,000 in YE Sept 2016. Comprising +165,000 EU citizens, +164,000 non-EU citizens and -56,000 British citizens.

Wouldn't it be easier for the Conservative party to omit students from their numbers? It would reduce net immigration a sizeable chunk. As for immigration from Indian subcontinent, we (i.e. the British) did go and colonise India once upon a time, so power to them.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

The NHS fee is paid for ILR visa??


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Hertsfem said:


> The NHS fee is paid for ILR visa??


Nope, just FLR ones.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They have stated that including students in migration figures conforms to international standard.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 23, 2014)

If these changes go through, how quickly will they be implemented? We will be applying for the final FLR(m) for my Wife in September and need to plan to save some extra cash for the application!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't know, but since manifesto covers the next five years, I think it will be gradual. And some proposals get dropped or changed.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Don't know, but since manifesto covers the next five years, I think it will be gradual.


That's a good point, I assumed it'd be one big jump!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Though if their aim is to price out family members, the sooner, the better.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Assuming Conservatives retain power, more will be known on implementation of these Policies when the Queens Speech is presented on 19th June. It is common for a New Parliament to get the bad stuff through in the first couple of years.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's good stuff for the vast majority of Britons who just want to see immigration go down. Tax rises, on the other hand, will be more gradual.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is this role going to affect those already in the UK on the route of ILR?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

bluesky2015 said:


> Is this role going to affect those already in the UK on the route of ILR?


It is a presumption ( never wise) but unlikely to be retrospective, however until a White Paper is drafted difficult to be sure.
Existing entrants may be left alone or some tapered fee imposed. That is just a guess and may well be wrong. Afraid we are going to wait.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When IHS was introduced, it affected those who were applying for visa from abroad immediately, and existing visa holders were charged next time they renewed or extended their stay. So I resume the same will happen, and those already here but without ILR will be charged the new fee at next renewal. As for increased financial requirement, I'd expect it will be the same, i.e. immediately for overseas applicant and at the renewal for those already on 5-year route.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

topo morto said:


> " We will increase the earnings thresholds for people wishing to sponsor migrants for family visas"
> 
> https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/manifesto2017/Manifesto2017.pdf, page 54.
> 
> Any idea how much?




Well since they haven't said, nobody knows. But as stated above, it is just a campaign statement. Many campaign statements are never carried through.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But with an expected majority in three figures, and a move that will be popular with the electorate (few have foreign partner or have relatives in similar circumstance), I think there is a high chance of being implemented.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

So for those who are going to apply for ILR after 30 months of their second FLR (m), the new financial requirement will apply ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Possibly, or probably.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

O no .


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

colchar said:


> Well since they haven't said, nobody knows. But as stated above, it is just a campaign statement. Many campaign statements are never carried through.


That is true. One can be pretty sure the Conservatives are not going to have egg on their face for a 3rd time and will use every tool available to achieve their goal. 
Potential Immigrants don't have Votes so there is nothing to lose for the Governing Party


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Did people who were already on a spouse visa before 9 July 2012 need to show £18,600 at ILR stage? If not, then people already on the 5 year route post 9 July 2012 (like me) would just continue meeting the original £18,600 target?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Did people who were already on a spouse visa before 9 July 2012 need to show £18,600 at ILR stage? If not, then people already on the 5 year route post 9 July 2012 (like me) would just continue meeting the original £18,600 target?


Nobody knows at this stage. Remember they can change the rules any time


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That is true. THEY are in control, WE are not!


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

Back in 2012, Teresa May reportedly wanted a minimum income of £25,700, plus a lot more for children:

Ministers plan major immigration crackdown - Telegraph


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Did people who were already on a spouse visa before 9 July 2012 need to show £18,600 at ILR stage? If not, then people already on the 5 year route post 9 July 2012 (like me) would just continue meeting the original £18,600 target?


No, we/they did not have to meet the £18.6k minimum income at the ILR stage... we just had to meet the income rule that was in up to 08 July 2012.


It's hard to say/know what the Tories have in mind as to what people mid-way through the 5 year route will have to do. There is a precedent for you to be grandfathered in under the current rules but there's no knowing what will be decided at this point in time.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

topo morto said:


> Back in 2012, Teresa May reportedly wanted a minimum income of £25,700, plus a lot more for children:
> 
> Ministers plan major immigration crackdown - Telegraph


Many developed Nations are finding levels of Migration unsustainable and are using Fiscal means too severely limit applicants
New Zealand are bringing in exceptional Financial requirements for Immigrants, in August.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Did people who were already on a spouse visa before 9 July 2012 need to show £18,600 at ILR stage? If not, then people already on the 5 year route post 9 July 2012 (like me) would just continue meeting the original £18,600 target?


That's what thought. It would be very unjust if they change the rules for those already in thier 5 years route.


----------



## hayleeonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

This is pretty scary as we barely scraped the money together for the initial spouse visa with NHS surcharge. I don't mind paying for the NHS as I want to contribute, but it sucks that you have to pay for 2.5 years all at once. If they increased it to £600/year, that would put us at £1500 at the time of renewal. Plus however much FLR(m) costs now - I think £1000. It makes me so angry that family visas are being used as a form of revenue.


----------



## topo morto (May 24, 2014)

skyf said:


> topo morto said:
> 
> 
> > Back in 2012, Teresa May reportedly wanted a minimum income of £25,700, plus a lot more for children:
> ...


It would all be fair enough if said governments were paying people to emigrate. As it is, if a brit moves to nz and a New Zealander comes the other way, both pay through the nose.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

topo morto said:


> It would all be fair enough if said governments were paying people to emigrate. As it is, if a brit moves to nz and a New Zealander comes the other way, both pay through the nose.


True, there is no quid pro quo arrangement between Countries and so citizens do end up paying. Were you around in the 1950's Australia for one did give assisted passage and pay Migrants to enter.......good old days???


----------



## Kcauser926 (May 18, 2017)

Am I right in thinking that our incomes can be combined on the FLR(M) application? I am here on my part 1 and will need to renew next year and my husband and I both work. He makes more than the requirement alone but if they raise the income requirement can we then use our combined income? This has me nervous!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as the rules stand at the moment.


----------



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

topo morto said:


> " We will increase the earnings thresholds for people wishing to sponsor migrants for family visas"


Could this be aimed at non EU family members joining EU citizens rather than non EU family members joining UK citizens?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

KristenJune said:


> Could this be aimed at non EU family members joining EU citizens rather than non EU family members joining UK citizens?


I doubt it because there is no financial requirement for non EU spouse of EU citizens


----------



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

Hertsfem said:


> I doubt it because there is no financial requirement for non EU spouse of EU citizens


Yes, I was wrong, besides after Brexit, EU citizens will not have the same rights they have now.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Unfortunately it's a vote winner but the money they raise from increasing the IHS contribution is a tiny compared to the kind of investment that's needed in the NHS. But of course The Cons wouldn't put tax up to pay for it instead it's better pre-election to say that immigrants should pay more. Despite most of these immigrants working and already contributing. But of course the online payment system is being tested on those applying for visas but no doubt the Tories will have all citizens paying this way soon. And to private companies. 

I have a European colleague who decided to apply for ILR because of Brexit and was told she could only do it if she had comprehensive health insurance. She's lived here for 20 years and paid income tax and NI all that time. It's a disgrace.

Anyway, my husband is applying for ILR next year and no doubt we'll be paying through the nose for that. 

Rant over


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

She won't need comprehensive sickness insurance (CSI) unless she is a student or self-sufficient, living on savings or her spouse's income.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know much about the 10 year route, is this an option of someone cannot afford to evidence their earnings? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's for those who don't meet one or more requirements under the 5-year route, but Home Office considers there are sufficient compassionate circumstances to allow them to stay in UK, such as having children, or their home is Syria.


----------

